# Networking with other martial arts school owners



## miaodao (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

I'm up and coming in the martial arts teaching world and would like to connect with some local people. It seems like martial arts owners either don't like to network or don't like to give away secrets. Its not like other industries I have worked in where there are occasional meetups and online networking. How do you meet other school owners and people working in the industry?

Thanks!


----------



## Buka (Sep 17, 2018)

I used to go visit every school that was anywhere near me, some that were far away, any that I stumbled onto while travelling, and just went and knocked on their door. I went to a lot of competitions and met tons of people and asked a lot of them if I could come visit their dojos. Then I did just that.

And any time a new school opened near me I'd bring them a heavy bag and some kicking shields as a house warming gift. I was a wholesaler so it wasn't that big a deal. But when you open a dojo you can use all the help you can get.

You get to know a lot of Martial Artists that way, even make some friends. And it opens a lot of doors. Of course this only makes sense if you're in it for the long haul. I was.


----------



## ShortBridge (Sep 18, 2018)

Personal reach out. State your intensions and offer friendship.

If there are very senior and traditional, take a small gift, like some oranges or some tea. It let's them know that you respect and are not challenging them.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Sep 18, 2018)

ShortBridge said:


> If there are very senior and traditional, take a small gift, like some oranges or some tea.


I would amend that to....know the style your going to visit. Google is your friend.  Know the culture the art came from and following a few traditions of that art will go a long way, as good will.
Bringing oranges to a BJJ  or karate school may not help much,  I would take the heavy bag any day.


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 18, 2018)

Competitions.

Great place to meet others and build relationships.

My son is 13 and has close friends from all over the US, Argentina, and Chile who train different styles.


----------



## ShortBridge (Sep 18, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> I would amend that to....know the style your going to visit. Google is your friend.  Know the culture the art came from and following a few traditions of that art will go a long way, as good will.
> Bringing oranges to a BJJ  or karate school may not help much,  I would take the heavy bag any day.



Yes, you are absolutely right. Do what is appropriate and will come across as genuine based on who you are contacting. 

If you think about the worst interactions on a forum like this one between people interested in Martial Arts, keep in mind that whoever you reach out to would reasonably assume it at least wonder about what they might be getting into with this person contacting them.

Find an appropriate way to extend a friendly hand.


----------



## WaterGal (Sep 18, 2018)

If you're looking for online networking, there are roughly 983547623 Facebook groups for martial arts school owners/teachers. Most of them are run by someone trying to sell you something (ones I'm in include ones run by a coaching program, school management software company, and an equipment wholesaler), and tend to include a lot of conversation that will be totally irrelevant to you, but can still be a useful resource. One of the biggest/most active, I think, is the Century School Network (that's the wholesaler) - you'll probably get invited to lots of other groups once you're on that one.


----------



## WaterGal (Sep 18, 2018)

If you're looking to network locally... that can be harder, because your nearest neighbors are probably also your business competitors, and they'll likely be wary or annoyed at someone new setting up shop in town, potentially costing them business. You may have more luck connecting with people slightly farther away. The best luck Mr WaterGal and I have had on that front was taking daytime classes at a school that was too far away to really be a competitor. We learned a new style and met lots of new people.


----------



## ShortBridge (Sep 18, 2018)

I occasionally refer people to other schools when they inquire about mine and I always encourage everyone to check out whatever locally they might be interested in and whatever is nearest their home or work. I've contacted a few people who run other schools, introduced myself, and told them that I sent a few people their way who said something that made me thing that they might be a better match for them than me and offered to connect with them if they were ever interested.

Again, the key is letting them know that you don't want anything from them and would be open to a friendly relationship. I've had a few people do the same with me over the years and I respond has everything to do with how they approach me.


----------

